# In what decade were you a teenager?



## Karen G

In another post someone suggested that most Tuggers were teenagers in the 1950's.  The purpose of this poll is to determine when most Tuggers were teenagers.

If you became a teenager at the end of a decade--such as someone who turned 13 in 1959--count the decade in which you had the most teenage years.  So, a 13-year old in 1959 would have been a teenager for more years in the 1960's than the 1950's.

Here are the decades:

30's
40's
50's
60's
70's
80's
90's


----------



## Rose Pink

I'm about half in one and half in another but I indicated the one with the slightly more years.


----------



## John Cummings

So far the results are what I expected them to be.


----------



## Don

Pretty much the same here, too.


----------



## caribbeansun

So much for the 1950's assertion...


----------



## JoAnn

Started out my teen years in the late 40's and ended them in the early 50's.  Graduated in '51....so you figure out where I fit in


----------



## Karen G

JoAnn said:


> Graduated in '51....so you figure out where I fit in


Were you 18 when your graduated? If so you had three teenage years in the 50's and four teenage years in the 40's--so I'd say the 40's.

If you were 17 when you graduated, you'd have four teenage years in the 50's and three in the 40's--so then I'd say the 50's.


----------



## Fern Modena

JoAnn,
You know you fit in everywhere! Hi to Gerry.

Fern



JoAnn said:


> Started out my teen years in the late 40's and ended them in the early 50's.  Graduated in '51....so you figure out where I fit in


----------



## JoAnn

Fern Modena said:


> JoAnn,
> You know you fit in everywhere! Hi to Gerry.
> 
> Fern



Thank you Fern....in MY mind I am STILL a teenager :whoopie: 
Hi to your Jerry!!!  And you!


----------



## Carta

I was 13 in 1963; so I guess it's the 60's
 ps... JoAnn, say Hey to Gerry


----------



## sandesurf

The fun-loving 70's, baby!


----------



## IngridN

Rose Pink said:


> I'm about half in one and half in another but I indicated the one with the slightly more years.



I did the same.


----------



## philemer

Part in late 50s and balance in early 60s. Why not just ask everyone their age?


----------



## Phill12

philemer said:


> Part in late 50s and balance in early 60s. Why not just ask everyone their age?




 I told the boss to get the six and zero candle this last year. If she gets the sixty candles she probably won't need sixty one next year. :annoyed: 

 She says I"m full of hot air, not in those terms (cleaned it up ) but I don't have enough air for sixty candles!  



 PHIL :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## JLB

For me it was the decade between 10 and 20.


----------



## CapriciousC

I was a teenager in the 80s - era of bad fashion, bad hairstyles, and bad music, and I partook in all three.  

I am genuinely sorry to have missed the 60s.


----------



## pcgirl54

Great post! Boy do we fit TS buyer demographics!!! Baby boomers for sure. I am crossover decades myself late 60's to 70's. I just starting buying all the CDs of that time to enjoy on the long very 21st century dreaded commute to work.

The Beatles and The British Bands, Disco, Mamas and Papas, James Taylor,Leisure suits,clogs,Vietnam and all the protests, Hippie Movement Haight Ashbury,Hair,Woodstock,Black Panther movement, Civil rights, Kennedy & MLK Assasinations ,Women's Rights Movement,Men on the Moon,Star Wars and The Pill. Quite an experience indeed.

And for those of you who have not seen this here is a walk down that memory lane. CapriciousC this is for you!

http://cruzintheavenue.com/TakeMeBackToTheSixties.htm


----------



## JLB

That did it!!!

Now I have this vision of y'all burnin yur bras on TUG.   



pcgirl54 said:


> Women's Rights Movementhttp://cruzintheavenue.com/TakeMeBackToTheSixties.htm


----------



## bonniedwan

I was a teenager in the 80's!! Graduated in 1985.

Just for the record tho.....You are only as old as you feel


----------



## trinaqueen

*1990's for me*

Grad HS in 1999


----------



## luv2vacation

I am a crossover of two decades - late 70's, early 80's, about half and half.

I think I'll vote separately for both!


----------



## pedro47

The 60's the time you were free, saturday's morning at movie and you could understand words to music.
My first love was basketball and football, I guess something was wrong with me.


----------



## summervaca

I was a teenager in the 80's, but my musical tastes were definitely formed in the 70's!


----------



## Trackerway

Gosh, I'm so goofy I answered 80s but I was actually a teen in the 90s!  Woo, that's really sad.


----------



## budgetbob

Well, I guess I'm another decade spliter.
3 years in the 60's - 4 years in the 70's.
I voted 70's since I graduated H.S. in '72.

The summer on '69 is forever etched in memory........


----------



## silvib

My teenage years were in the Swinging Sixties in England.


----------



## Karen G

silvib said:


> My teenage years were in the Swinging Sixties in England.


How very cool!  You had the Beatles there!  

Go 60's--we're leading the pack now!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

I love the 60's music and video. Graduated in '66, an early flower child, but didn't make it to Woodstock.
Liz


----------



## Kozman

JoAnn said:


> Started out my teen years in the late 40's and ended them in the early 50's.  Graduated in '51....so you figure out where I fit in




I started kindergarten in 1951!  :hysterical:


----------



## John Cummings

I was a teenager in the Rock and Roll era of Bill Haley and the Comets, Buddy Holly, etc., and when Elvis was the king. I graduated HS in 1958. I was never a part of the hippy drug culture of the 60's.


----------



## scooooter

bonniedwan said:


> I was a teenager in the 80's!! Graduated in 1985.
> 
> Just for the record tho.....You are only as old as you feel



Me too!!!!!!!!   :whoopie:


----------



## DerekS

John Cummings said:


> I was a teenager in the Rock and Roll era of Bill Haley and the Comets, Buddy Holly, etc., and when Elvis was the king. I graduated HS in 1958. I was never a part of the hippy drug culture of the 60's.




Way to go John!  my dates exactly match and I remember going to see "Rock around the clock" during my last year in h/s.


----------



## lainie3

*Teenage years*

I think I had the best of both worlds, as I was a teenager in the late 60's early 70's.  Everything was going on in every genre.  It has been nothing like it sense!

Lynn


----------



## fring

Based on the poll results, most people here are in their late 40's or early 50's.

BTW my teenage years was in the 80's and 90's


----------



## Karen G

fring said:


> Based on the poll results, most people here are in their late 40's or early 50's.
> 
> BTW my teenage years was in the 80's and 90's


There are quite a few of us in our 60's, too.


----------



## silverfox82

Class of 65, viet nam vet, viet nam war protester, plain clothes hippie. Don't regret a minute of it and still have some of the fire left.


----------



## kelela92

Can I vote twice? I'm equally split. I guess it doesn't matter. I'm not in the "big" groups anyways.


----------



## roadtriper

1970's   but you know what they say... "It's never too late to have a happy Childhood! "   RT


----------



## Jon77

*Loved the 60's*

I was a teenager from 1961 to 1967, graduating from High School in 1966.  My wife and I have been weeks timeshare owners since 1977.

Would "How long have you been in timeshare?" be an interesting topic for another thread?


----------



## Karen G

Jon77 said:


> Would "How long have you been in timeshare?" be an interesting topic for another thread?


I think that would be very interesting. I'll start one in the Lounge.


----------



## Beverley

Add one more "baby boomer " to the list .... the 60's


----------



## M. Henley

*50s and 60s*

50s for me.
60sd for Rita.
:ignore:


----------



## Gramma5

Add another for the 60's. Graduated in '65!


----------



## akbmusic

*Ditto*



CapriciousC said:


> I was a teenager in the 80s - era of bad fashion, bad hairstyles, and bad music, and I partook in all three.
> 
> I am genuinely sorry to have missed the 60s.



  Don't forget the rise of bad food as well! At least in Indiana, that is when the rise of chain "sit down" restaurants like Chi-Chis and Cheddars... came into being, make even the food worse!


----------



## jamstew

I only had two years in the 50's, but I loved being in on the beginning of RnR. I also loved "Your Hit Parade."  There are chunks of the 60's that I don't remember very clearly, but I'm pretty sure I enjoyed them


----------



## Banker

I was a teen from 1968-1974...!!!


----------



## BillWilliam

Hi All,
I was born in '43. so the 50's were my teenage years but I forgot to stop. While I worked hard I partied harder until I got married at 35. Well there were a few more parties but not as hardy as before. Like tonight there is a party, something about a 30 year anniversary or something I forget.  Things you learn, You know the party is over? When they call out several truck loads of the Mexican Army to ask you kindly to leave.  I used to like to ride motorcycles and we got a little rowdy at times.  How do you know your designated driver isn't qualified? When the tail gate of the pick  up breaks and several people fall to the pavement, some kind soul saved me by grabbing my foot and dragging me behind the PU for a block before they could make the driver understand something was wrong. A few minor injuries. "Tiny", his biker handle, was in the bed just behind the driver and suggested to the driver that they change places by grabbing him by the neck and pulling the driver through the open window and dropping him on the street. Well that's all of the "G" rated stuff but we had a good time.
By,

Bill


----------



## Dave&Linda

*Another 60s Teenager*

Hadn't noticed this until now. Graduated HS in 1964 and am a Vietnam vet. Noticed somebody said they had seen "Rock Around the Clock" in the 1950s. I remember going to a movie theater in Worcester, MA with my mother and grandmother to see "Blackboard Jungle" with Glenn Ford. The movie (as some of you may well remember) featured "Rock Around the Clock" by Bill Haley and the Comets and opened the age of Rock & Roll. As such, regardless of when you were in your teens the following website should be of interest to you: http://www.tropicalglen.com/


----------



## Karen G

Dave&Linda said:


> regardless of when you were in your teens the following website should be of interest to you: http://www.tropicalglen.com/


Thanks for that cool website!


----------



## Dave&Linda

Karen: Glad you like it. An old friend of mine recently sent me word of the site. It is really good and I often have it on as background music when I'm on TUG or other sites. Notice that on the site if you click on the year groups (50-54, 55-59, 60-64, etc) under "Additional Channels" you can click on the shuffle button on the jukebox to mix things up. Otherwise you get the music in alphabetical order by artist.  Dave


----------



## pointsjunkie

budgetbob said:


> Well, I guess I'm another decade spliter.
> 3 years in the 60's - 4 years in the 70's.
> I voted 70's since I graduated H.S. in '72.
> 
> The summer on '69 is forever etched in memory........



i am also a splitter. grad in '71


----------



## Nickfromct

1970's for me. Graduated HS in 1976.


----------



## JDHPE

Same here - '70's

Bicentennial Class of 1976!


----------



## deedman

this poll doesn't represent all the appropriate age groups.  I'm 25, and was a teenager in the 2000's as well as the 90's


----------



## Rob&Carol Q

79's Divine...or so I believed at the time...

So 70's for me. Graduated College in 83.


----------



## azhansel

another fence sitter - 5 in the 50's and 5 in the 60's, but I identify with the 60's. Jamaica here we come! ya mon


----------



## paz840

<--Teenager in the 90's. Graduated HS in '96.


----------



## cadreamer

I was a teen in the seventies...All I can say is Disco Fever :whoopie:


----------



## 6scoops

*The 80's are back in style again!!*

I was "like totally" a 80's teen!!


----------



## scully

sandesurf said:


> The fun-loving 70's, baby!



Me too!!


----------



## dmharris

Boomer here!  We were in a store recently talking to a young male sales clerk and we mentioned something about baby boomers and he looked at us like a deer in the headlight.  He did not know what a baby boomer was.  What??  Impossible, everyone knows US!


----------



## RX8

Spammer brought this thread back to life.  First time I have seen it.

I notice that the 1930's has not yet been picked for the teenage decade.  If anyone does I say that they should get a free lifetime TUG membership.


----------



## workerbee

I was a teen in the '60's.  For any one else from that era, in the San Francisco Bay area, there will be a free concert on the beach at the Santa Cruz Boardwalk, Friday, August 31st at 6:30 and 8:30, starring Papa Doo Run Run.


----------



## Gophesjo

In the 1320's, the 1480's, the 1670's,  and the 1960's... (just kidding)


----------



## ronparise

elizabetha said:


> Me in 90's. I've finished my high school in one of the christian boarding schools in year 1999. I can't imagine that I'm in adulthood now and not a teenager anymore. Seems time goes too fast ...



"Seems time goes too fast"  tell me about it

My 50th high school reunion is next year.....


----------



## Karen G

ronparise said:


> My 50th high school reunion is next year.....


Mine, too!


----------



## DaveNV

Karen G and Ron, you two had me thinking you must be a lot older than me. Then I did the math.  Eek!! My 42nd reunion would have been held this year. So you aren't all that far ahead of me.  I'm way too young to be this age.  

The Poll says I already replied, but I don't see a comment from me. Better late than never:  For me, it was the late 1960s, and all about Haight-Ashbury, The Doors, Woodstock, Viet Nam, Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Led Zeppelin, and The Beatles' White Album. Amazing memories, but looking back, they were all crammed into just a few years. And I swear I didn't inhale. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

ronparise said:


> My 50th high school reunion is next year.....



Old-timers... Mine is 2 Summers from now.

Jim


----------



## heathpack

1980s: The Talking Heads, REM and the Clash.  Someone upstream claimed the 80s was full of bad music and I protest!

H


----------



## ronparise

BMWguynw said:


> Karen G and Ron, you two had me thinking you must be a lot older than me. Then I did the math.  Eek!! My 42nd reunion would have been held this year. So you aren't all that far ahead of me.  I'm way too young to be this age.
> 
> The Poll says I already replied, but I don't see a comment from me. Better late than never:  For me, it was the late 1960s, and all about Haight-Ashbury, The Doors, Woodstock, Viet Nam, Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Led Zeppelin, and The Beatles' White Album. Amazing memories, but looking back, they were all crammed into just a few years. And I swear I didn't inhale.
> 
> Dave



Kinda sneaks up on you, doesn't it?

I don't remember any of that stuff,  (I inhaled)


----------



## DaveNV

ronparise said:


> Kinda sneaks up on you, doesn't it?
> 
> I don't remember any of that stuff,  (I inhaled)




:hysterical:

Dave


----------



## Karen G

BMWguynw said:


> I'm way too young to be this age.


That's how I feel, too! 50 years = half a century


----------



## M. Henley

Late 40 through 50s.


----------



## Medulla

Damn Math & Statistics - I was 13 in 1947 & 19 in 1953 - (I went with 40's, but ???)

How the world has changed - a tugger used to be the one who dipped a girl's braids in the inkwell


----------



## Yolie912

I was 15 in the 90's..


----------



## M. Henley

*40s and 50s*

13 in 40s, 15 in  the 50s.


----------



## Shelly Blessing

I was a teenager in the 80's.


----------



## Kel

I was a teenager in the 70s.  It was great!


----------



## Karen G

It looks like the 70's have taken the lead over the 60's!


----------



## wptamo

70's dude !


----------



## ondeadlin

TUG is the only place where I'm young.


----------



## taterhed

70's.   God I loved my Trans Am with Boston blaring on the stereo

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## Nick66

My decade didn't even make the poll!


----------



## teddyo333

I was teenager in the 80`s. I graduated HS in '89. I didn't come into my own until the 90s.


----------



## Karen G

Nick66 said:


> My decade didn't even make the poll!


What is your decade?


----------



## Nick66

Became a teenager in 99 but spent most of my teen years in the 2000's.


----------



## Karen G

Nick66 said:


> Became a teenager in 99 but spent most of my teen years in the 2000's.


Wow! You may be one of the youngest Tuggers!


----------



## frank808

Grad high school in 89.


----------



## joewillie12

70's..... Studio 54, Drinking age 18, and the gods of rock n roll Led Zeppelin


----------



## John Cummings

You folks are youngsters. I graduated HS in 1958.


----------



## wik004

*Jackson Browne lyrics:*

In sixty-five I was seventeen and running up 101 
I don't know where I'm running now, I'm just running on 

In sixty-nine I was twenty-one and I called the road my own 
I don't know when that road turned, into the road I'm on 

Running on, running on empty
Running on, running blind
Running on, running into the sun
But I'm running behind

This is 2015 and Jackson Browne is 66 years old and 67 on October 9.
So JB's teenage years puts him squarely in 1960's.

Me, when I was running up 101, I was 17 and it was 1979 so that makes me 1970's.

Jackson Browne.... What a musical genius poet and a gift to humanity....


----------



## remotethreatened

I am a 90's kid 

13 Reasons Why the 1990s Were the Best Decade Ever


----------



## luvNMB52

*split between 60's and 70's*

I turned 13 in 1965 and graduated high school in 1970 so had a few more years as a teenager in 60's.  Always liked 60's music the best.


----------



## jbeachlvr

70's!!  Carefree time!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennie

I was a teen in the 1940's 

Iife was so different then. We lived in a tenement building in the South Bronx of New York City. Most of residents were immigrants from Ireland, Italy, Germany, and Sweden. Almost all of the women were "stay at home Moms". It was was a stigma for any woman to work outside the home unless they were a teacher or nurse. 

In the warm weather, the Moms (and some grandmothers) would bring chairs down from their apartment and sit in front of the buildings watching the children play. If any one of the kids "got out of order" the mother sitting closest to the situation would jump up and deal with it, even if the real mother was close by. 

At that time there were no cars in this working class area so the kids would play in the street. They would erect make shift basketball hoops, and set up a crude sprinkler systems from the fire hydrants, and play "tag" and knock each other down. 

We gals would set up tables and do knitting and painting and play card games, etc...We used to look over at the loud, sweaty, wild boys and say "OMG" will I have to marry one of those idiots some day.           

My parents were the first in our neighborhood to own a car, albiet an old run down jalopy. On the weekends in the summer they would pack us in the car and TRUNK!! and drive around picking up our aunts and uncles and cousins and dogs--you name it, and we had to graciously welcome them all even if they were smelly boys. 

We would spend the day at the beach or at picnic grounds where the Moms cooked all the food, and cleaned up the mess after it, and we gals played tag and other games and did some knitting, while the men listened to the ball game from the car radio.  

One time a young boy, about 10 years old, piled into the car with us. We had so many cousins that we didn't notice that he was not "one of the clan". 

When we drove back home that evening and "unloaded" everyone in front of their buildings, we wound up with one boy who didn't know where he lived.
And my parents realized that  they had never seen him before. We had no telephones at that time so my Dad drove to the Police station and explained the situation. My sister and I were given lemonade and Dad had a beer with the Captain. And then we went home.  I hope the police found the the stow-away's family.


----------



## homeis

As a teeenager in the 90ies I was glued to the TV. I remember lots of MTV, the X-Files, then getting into David Lynch movies through Twin Peaks!


----------



## icydog

Medulla said:


> Damn Math & Statistics - I was 13 in 1947 & 19 in 1953 - (I went with 40's, but ???)
> 
> How the world has changed - a tugger used to be the one who dipped a girl's braids in the inkwell



I was a child of the '60s. What an exciting time to be a teenager.


----------



## Carrie Palmer

Karen G said:


> In another post someone suggested that most Tuggers were teenagers in the 1950's.  The purpose of this poll is to determine when most Tuggers were teenagers.
> 
> If you became a teenager at the end of a decade--such as someone who turned 13 in 1959--count the decade in which you had the most teenage years.  So, a 13-year old in 1959 would have been a teenager for more years in the 1960's than the 1950's.
> 
> Here are the decades:
> 
> 30's
> 40's
> 50's
> 60's
> 70's
> 80's
> 90's


I was in the 90s


----------



## John Cummings

All my teen years were in the 50's, the greatest decade of all time because we had the king and some other great things.


----------



## icydog

Jennie said:


> I was a teen in the 1940's
> 
> Iife was so different then. We lived in a tenement building in the South Bronx of New York City. Most of residents were immigrants from Ireland, Italy, Germany, and Sweden. Almost all of the women were "stay at home Moms". It was was a stigma for any woman to work outside the home unless they were a teacher or nurse.
> 
> In the warm weather, the Moms (and some grandmothers) would bring chairs down from their apartment and sit in front of the buildings watching the children play. If any one of the kids "got out of order" the mother sitting closest to the situation would jump up and deal with it, even if the real mother was close by.
> 
> At that time there were no cars in this working class area so the kids would play in the street. They would erect make shift basketball hoops, and set up a crude sprinkler systems from the fire hydrants, and play "tag" and knock each other down.
> 
> We gals would set up tables and do knitting and painting and play card games, etc...We used to look over at the loud, sweaty, wild boys and say "OMG" will I have to marry one of those idiots some day.
> 
> My parents were the first in our neighborhood to own a car, albiet an old run down jalopy. On the weekends in the summer they would pack us in the car and TRUNK!! and drive around picking up our aunts and uncles and cousins and dogs--you name it, and we had to graciously welcome them all even if they were smelly boys.
> 
> We would spend the day at the beach or at picnic grounds where the Moms cooked all the food, and cleaned up the mess after it, and we gals played tag and other games and did some knitting, while the men listened to the ball game from the car radio.
> 
> One time a young boy, about 10 years old, piled into the car with us. We had so many cousins that we didn't notice that he was not "one of the clan".
> 
> When we drove back home that evening and "unloaded" everyone in front of their buildings, we wound up with one boy who didn't know where he lived.
> And my parents realized that  they had never seen him before. We had no telephones at that time so my Dad drove to the Police station and explained the situation. My sister and I were given lemonade and Dad had a beer with the Captain. And then we went home.  I hope the police found the the stow-away's family.




OMG.  I grew up in the South Bronx too.  It was as you described it, a totally immigrant neighborhood. I was born in 1946 and in the 50s during my childhood, it was a great place to be! And you were right about the moms they took care of everybody.  They would sit out on the stoops and talk and talk and we played. My mom had to work, because we didn't have any money, so we were pretty much on our own (because there was no such thing as babysitters)

I was not allowed to play with the ruffians in the street except at certain times (seasons) during the year. That's right we had distinct seasons, one season was marbles where we would throw marbles at target. Another season was when we make scooters out of scraps of wood, old wooden boxes, and roller skates. We also had Checkers Season.  Checkers were bottle caps that we put wax into and then with shoot them with our fingers to get into certain spots on a predetermined checkerboard.  It's not checkers like you know it, but checker boxes with numbers on them, and we had to shoot the bottle caps into the numbered boxes to win. This took place in the gutter as we called the street.  Checker Season was a really good and really exciting season!  Another season was in the summer when everybody would go into the hydrants. My mom would have kiledl me if I did that. But, One day it was blistering hot, and I just went in.  I got a beating, but it was worth it.

We had a little birthday parties and you would get a dollar in a Birthday card  from each child. Many times I couldn't afford to give the dollar.

Many of my friends were survivors of the concentration camps in Poland and Germany. They had tattoos on their arms, and they rarely talked of their experiences, but they had such positive outlooks.  They were just glad to be free.

The school was 5 blocks away so we walked there in the morning. I went home for lunch and then we walked back to school and then home again at 3 pm.  We thought nothing of doing this. Girls were not allowed to wear pants so some of those walks were very, very cold.

At Halloween time we would put break chalk into chalk dust inside A sock and hit each other.  That's why we wore our coats inside out the week before Halloween. The big kids would put rocks into long socks and hit us with them. We never went trick-or-treating. I never did it in my entire life.  We just didn't do it it!  However, on Thanksgiving we would dress up and we would go door to door saying "Anything for Thanksgiving" Most times the apartment doors would open and we'd get a penny or two.. I remember one sweet old lady gave me a quarter!  I thought I was the richest girl in the world.

Life in the South Bronx was for sure different.  It was like no other place on earth.. (after comparing experiences  with my friends that is) but _it Was What it Was_,  and I guess I'm better for it


----------



## jeysa

Wow. I feel so young saying my teenage years were in the early years of 2000. Hahaha. Well considering i am almost in my 30's. Haha


----------



## TravelTime

I was a teenager in the 1980s. I used to love Madonna. Ha, ha. Big hair and shoulder pads. I still remember feeling free when I threw out all my shoulder pads and hair spray.


----------



## icydog

In the 60s


----------



## Fine Print !

The thought of being able to return to those years, has mixed feelings.
Truly some of the best times of my life, becoming more independent,
first Love, little responsibilities (compared to 45 years later), entire summers
of playing one sport or another from sunup to sundown, best friends.
Tremendous changes, physically, emotionally, psychologically.
Then some bad times of my life, The transition from innocence to reality, first heartbreak, the actual view of a not so perfect world, 
loosing my Dad, getting a job and "not" being able to play a sport from sunup to 
sundown all summer anymore.


----------



## sweetbutter

I was a teenager during the 90's


----------



## bizaro86

jeysa said:


> Wow. I feel so young saying my teenage years were in the early years of 2000. Hahaha. Well considering i am almost in my 30's. Haha



We can't all fit in the poll... My teenage years were also mostly in the '00s, although I became a teenager in the 90s


----------



## sweetbutter

I'm from the 90's


----------



## Bernie8245

I'm from the 60s


----------



## geist1223

Also a splitter - 60's and 70's.


----------



## TravelTime

bizaro86 said:


> We can't all fit in the poll... My teenage years were also mostly in the '00s, although I became a teenager in the 90s



TUG needs some younger people. If we are all old, who will buy timeshares from all the new buyers? There will be no more TUG.


----------



## Panina

TravelTime said:


> TUG needs some younger people. If we are all old, who will buy timeshares from all the new buyers? There will be no more TUG.


Hey, In my fifties I don’t consider myself old.  I feel young in mind and Heart.   I really believe there are many younger people that frequent tug too.  Maybe just busier in life to participate like us old folks.  When I frequented tug when I was in my 30’s I never participated in the dialogue. I was just a looker.


----------



## pedro47

It is the older generation responsibility to tell the millennial generation the truth about timeshare and life, the good and the bad. If we do not tell the millennial generation the truth about timeshare buying from the developers, please tell me who is going to tell them about resale, rescinding a timeshare contract purchase and about how to save some big money by purchasing resale. Timeshare is so much more than theses topics.

Timeshare is about spending  quality vacation time with family and friends. Timeshare is about visiting new states & foreign countries, learning & seeing history and exploring how other people are enjoying life.

Knowledge is Power, not only about timeshare. But about life, people, cultural differences, science, space,  democracy, socialism, communism,  education, investing, marriage, law, sports, medicine, proper health care, proper  eating habits, death and religion. Millennial must be able to know the difference between myth and fact.

Millennial must stop listening to a 2 minute television conservation to form an opinion and learn how to attain true knowledge by reading  from various sources  the whole story to attain the truth from myth. IMOP.
.
Millennial and the older generation must be able to work together to learn from one another about how to use Knowledge and Power to make this world a better place to live for the next generations. IMOP.

The older generation much tell the millennial generation the truth about illegal drugs and how they are destroying the United States and the world.

Knowledge is Power. by Bacon in IMOP.


----------



## TravelTime

pedro47 said:


> It is the older generation responsibility to tell the millennial generation the truth about timeshare and life, the good and the bad. If we do not tell the millennial generation the truth about timeshare buying from the developers, please tell me who is going to tell them about resale, rescinding a timeshare contract purchase and about how to save some big money by purchasing resale. Timeshare is so much more than theses topics.
> 
> Timeshare is about spending  quality vacation time with family and friends. Timeshare is about visiting new states & foreign countries, learning & seeing history and exploring how other people are enjoying life.
> 
> Knowledge is Power, not only about timeshare. But about life, people, cultural differences, science, space,  democracy, socialism, communism,  education, investing, marriage, law, sports, medicine, proper health care, proper  eating habits, death and religion. Millennial must be able to know the difference between myth and fact.
> 
> Millennial must stop listening to a 2 minute television conservation to form an opinion and learn how to attain true knowledge by reading  from various sources  the whole story to attain the truth from myth. IMOP.
> .
> Millennial and the older generation must be able to work together to learn from one another about how to use Knowledge and Power to make this world a better place to live for the next generations. IMOP.
> 
> The older generation much tell the millennial generation the truth about illegal drugs and how they are destroying the United States and the world.
> 
> Knowledge is Power. by Bacon in IMOP.



I agree with everything you have said. But let me add a few things. Baby boomers must also be able to learn the difference between myth and fact. And the older generation must tell the millenial generation the truth about legal drugs and how they are destroying the United States and the world.


----------



## pedro47

TravelTime, I totally agree with your comments.


----------



## steadywaves

I became a teenager in the 1990's.


----------



## rboesl

What an interesting topic. Plus, I find it quite interesting to see how everyone relates certain topics/happenings to their teen years. In my case I tend to use the Sirius/XM Radio analogies. I grew into my teen years with Classic Vinyl, graduated with cassettes into my college years (Classic Rewind), became a an adult & parent with CDs (Lithium), and now have found I like to relive my early years (Classic Vinyl/Rewind) but still enjoy newer but live music by visiting Jam On.


----------



## amycurl

My teen years were split right between the 80s and the 90s/ the split between high school and college. The key thing, though, is that is makes me a straight-up Gen Xer. And *of course* there are not many of us here on TUG. There aren't that many of us, period. *sigh*.

This article speaks to our condition. Yes, it's almost 8 years old now and it's STILL topical!  WARNING: Adult language is used. We are the generation that has been preparing our whole lives to watch the world burn, after all.


----------



## Fine Print !

joewillie12 said:


> 70's..... Studio 54, Drinking age 18, and the gods of rock n roll Led Zeppelin


Those were the days, I was 12 in 1970. Grew up in NYC and watched the Jets (JoeWillie) win Super Bowl lll, and the Mets win the World Series, both in '69, the Knicks win the NBA Championship in '70. Led Zeppelin at the Garden in '73 !! Graduated in 1976, that summer moved 700 miles away.
Went due North, where winter was 8 months a year, in the middle of 52 wooded acres ! At night, the only thing you hear is the wind !! Then the real world happened !


----------



## Grammarhero

I need a 2000s option.  Additionally, young couples attend sales presentations, come here, and rescind.  This, we would also need 2010s option.


----------



## Grammarhero

Karen G said:


> In another post someone suggested that most Tuggers were teenagers in the 1950's.  The purpose of this poll is to determine when most Tuggers were teenagers.
> 
> If you became a teenager at the end of a decade--such as someone who turned 13 in 1959--count the decade in which you had the most teenage years.  So, a 13-year old in 1959 would have been a teenager for more years in the 1960's than the 1950's.
> 
> Here are the decades:
> 
> 30's
> 40's
> 50's
> 60's
> 70's
> 80's
> 90's


 Can we get 2000’s and 2010’s options?


----------



## Karen G

Grammarhero said:


> Can we get 2000’s and 2010’s options?


I added those choices.


----------



## bizaro86

Karen G said:


> I added those choices.



Voted  

I turned 13 in 1999, so the 2000s is the decade I was mostly a teenager.


----------



## davidgreams

I was in high school from 98-02. It was great that people could not take pictures/film you and put it on YouTube. We didn’t have to deal with online bullying really or things about you getting posted online. I got my first cell phone in 00 and we had AIM but social media as we know it today didn’t exist.

For better or worse it was easier to be anonymous. I went to a high school of 2500 kids and was a minority student there. Most people had no idea who I was outside my social group.


----------



## mcsteve

Voted!  The 70's were a great era.


----------



## roblori

lainie3 said:


> *Teenage years*
> 
> I think I had the best of both worlds, as I was a teenager in the late 60's early 70's.  Everything was going on in every genre.  It has been nothing like it sense!
> 
> Lynn


Lynn, my husband and I were the same timing as you, began high school in 1969 and graduated 1972. I guess we had the best of  both decades?


----------



## nerodog

Karen G said:


> In another post someone suggested that most Tuggers were teenagers in the 1950's.  The purpose of this poll is to determine when most Tuggers were teenagers.
> 
> If you became a teenager at the end of a decade--such as someone who turned 13 in 1959--count the decade in which you had the most teenage years.  So, a 13-year old in 1959 would have been a teenager for more years in the 1960's than the 1950's.
> 
> Here are the decades:
> 
> 30's
> 40's
> 50's
> 60's
> 70's
> 80's
> 90's


1970 's !!!


----------



## Karen G

nerodog said:


> 1970 's !!!


From the graph it looks like the 1970's are winning.


----------



## clifffaith

roblori said:


> Lynn, my husband and I were the same timing as you, began high school in 1969 and graduated 1972. I guess we had the best of  both decades?



Ditto. Graduated 1973.


----------



## nerodog

It was great being a kid in the 60s...even being a preteen and being  exposed to great  timeless music, peace, love and just an interesting  time  in history!!


----------



## ScottRW

1990's .... and it was a great time.


----------



## jimf41

Regardless of what the poll says the 60's had the best music.


----------



## HitchHiker71

I was a teenager from 1984-1994 - so a mix of the 80's and the 90's.  On top of being widely known as the Gen Xer's, we're also the Nomad generation.  There are four generational archetypes that follow a pattern - Prophet, Hero, Nomad, Artist.  And almost always in that order.


----------



## tropical1

1970’s


----------



## shorep

Turned into teenage years 1958 left school in 1961,sex,drugs and rock and roll, all I got was rock and roll, army, and hard work, then marriage and kids, when does the fun start, there a system for a claim to higher authority?????


----------



## Jodyv

Graduated from high school in 1968.  Agree with Jim Freeman.  Best music ever.  Kasey Kasem was the dj at our local recreation center dances.  We were pretty lucky!!


----------



## jmhpsu93

Proud Gen-X'er with teenage years in the 1980s.

That's a nice normal-looking distribution we got going there, bell curve and all!


----------



## pedro47

Are today's youth still refer to as teenagers? LOL.


----------



## joestein

pedro47 said:


> Are today's youth still refer to as teenagers? LOL.


now they are "lazy and spoiled" teenagers.


----------



## pedro47

joestein said:


> now they are "lazy and spoiled" teenagers.


Right, with a cellphone in their hands 24/7.


----------



## TravelTime

Funny that every older generation thinks the current generation is lazy and spoiled. There are many historians and sociologists who have written about the Me generation, the Baby Boomers, as the most entitled generation. Based on my parents, I would tend to agree.


----------



## joestein

TravelTime said:


> Funny that every older generation thinks the current generation is lazy and spoiled. There are many historians and sociologists who have written about the Me generation, the Baby Boomers, as the most entitled generation. Based on my parents, I would tend to agree.


 

Baby boomers.... the greediest generation whose lust for money and power knew no bounds.  So much for peace and love.


----------



## Mongoose

jimf41 said:


> Regardless of what the poll says the 60's had the best music.


LOL, Being a genXer I like the 60's, 70's and 80's.  But the current music..... "Geeze these kids these days and what they listen to..."


----------



## Mongoose

joestein said:


> Baby boomers.... the greediest generation whose lust for money and power knew no bounds.  So much for peace and love.


I'm not sure that is true and there are certainly no absolutes.  I am also not a fan of generalizations.  Every generation suffers from the same flaws in human nature.    I do think that our culture follows a pattern were cultural aspects like greed, work ethic, honesty, etc. ebbs and flows.  My personal opinion is if a generation grows up with adversity and they work to overcome it, they then (generalization here don't beat me up) tend to spoil their kids and that generation might not have the same work ethic, resulting in the cycle of adversity, prosperity, decline, adversity.


----------



## jamacson

I was a teenager during the 1980's, back when Whitney Houston and Michael Jackson dominated the music charts.


----------

